# For real?



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

LANCE ARMSTRONG'S 1996 (CALOI) EDDY MERCKX TEAM BIKE
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290347878407&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123



Would be fun to have..


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

$15K BIN!

Darryl Kerrigan said it best in The Castle; tell him he's dreaming!


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

The starting bid is $3500.
Should be interesting.


----------

